# Sperm DNA fragmentation info please?



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Hi does anyone know anything about sperm DNA fragmentation & testing/treatment please? I've just spoken with Penny from Serum who thinks this is the main issue in my case and something I had (and my clinic & NHS!) completely overlooked. I assumed my mcs were due to my eggs &/or poss immune issues that Im only just investigating. We knew there were male issues as only 3% morphology in last sperm sample (hence having ICSI) but somehow we hadn't looked any further into the sperm side of things. Wow this fertility/baby journey gets more complicated!

Any help much appreciated thank you!


----------



## Lisa123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Merlin,

I posted the same question in the Over 40's section and there is a very helpful reply which might help you.


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

We had it done after our first round failed and revealed slightly iffy sperm just to rule it out. Was arranged via ARGC but done at TDL labs in London, about £400. You could call TDL to ask if they need a referral or not to get it arranged. In our case it ruled it out and it was just one thing less to worry about. They did say though that if that was found to be the issue, mega doses of Vit C were the way forward, so worth bearing in mind that they'll have something to offer by way of treatment if it does come back looking a bit dodgy.


----------



## Cordelia (Mar 7, 2005)

We had 50-60% frag so extremely high and was told donor was the only option by penny but a change of clinic, surgical sperm retrieval via TESE and I'm now 10 weeks pregnant with twins.  We did try vitamin C, E and proxeed but it didn't reduce the frag.  We are a hard case though as hubby has obstructive azoospermia.

Good luck

Cordelia xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

Thank you very much Lisa, SBM and Cordelia   That's really helpful. Will have a look at the other thread and hope we can get tested on NHS, otherwise will do it privately asap. I bought some proxeed for my hubby but he thinks he doesn't need to have it until a few weeks before ivf!   Meanwhile I'm having so many supplements and trying hard to eat even more healthily! Still haven't been able to eliminate sugar, I feel like an addict!  
Congratulations btw Cordelia - wonderful news!  

Merlin xxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2015)

Thank you Gail   That sounds a good idea. Do you just ask at clinic for sperm DNA frag test? It sounds sensible to start with that maybe whilst I'm wading through all the immune ideas. I'll have to tell hubby it's 90 days not 9!! Interesting to hear that over abstinence doesn't help. I appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi

I've just read this thread and penny told us to use ds.
I asked about using tese as a way of retrieving sperm and was told no.

Does anyone know clinics that will use This method of retrieving sperm and who will also treat us as using oe and I have low amh.

argc do not believe it is a sperm issue and that we have been unlucky whilst penny says problem with sperm. 

We are reluctant to go down that routeatthe moment as I'm going to have a tube Out due to hydro to see if this may be the cause of miscarriages xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Fiftyshades, sorry I don't know much about your query, hopefully someone will give you more info here soon.  I know how confusing or frustrating it can be getting different advice from different places! I am going to organise tests for my DH (as well as lots on me!) so that at least we know we've covered as much as possible. My NHS consultant said not to bother getting tests for hubby until we've seen Prof Quenby at Warwick uni. I think I will go ahead anyway! Good luck   x


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2015)

If anyone reads this, is there any point paying £500 for DNA frag testing? If the sperm quality is poor, is there much we can do about it anyway? Apart from male supplements & dietary improvements? It's not like immune testing where if something is found you can have a specific medication to help. Just wondering whether to bother with the new Comet test or not.

Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Ltierney (Jul 1, 2012)

Hubby just had the DNA test cost £350, half price   it was just peace of mind for both of us that what he did have was working properly otherwise we would have gone down the donor route 

I just thought whats another £350 we are already paying 8K


----------

